# Where is my edited photo?



## D4Stone (Mar 4, 2013)

I am using LR 2.7 and I have to go to PSCS4 to edit keystoning in a picture. After I get the photo corrected I save it in the original folder as a psd and as a tiff file. When I return to LR my picture is the same as it was before the edit. How do I get the corrected photo to show in lightroom?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2013)

It won't replace the existing file, but the main file should be imported automatically.  Try right-clicking on the folder and choosing Synchronize Folder - just check the 'import new photos' and see if that imports them.


----------



## D4Stone (Mar 4, 2013)

OK, thank you. Now I know how to add corrected photos to LR. I am learning this program piece meal but once I understand where things are and why they are there etc...I can then remember what to do the next time. I have ordered a couple of books to read and they should be here in a day or two. Again, thanks for your help. I appreciate it.


----------

